# bdp-s300 -vs- bdp-s500 any user's???



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

just curious if anyone has compared a s300 to the s500 as far as bootup times, video quality?, the s500 offers DTS HD now and whatever else,,, just looking for some kind of comparison if anyone has had the oppurtunity yet.


----------

